# Pearl Millet and adding some N



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

I have a few acres of Pearl Millet that I broadcasted several weeks ago. It has come in really well and is a couple inches tall. How long or at what height could I or should I add some more N. This will be a broadcasted application. The pic was taken a couple weeks ago


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Pearl grows better if it is not sown thick....it will lodge terribly on a thick stand.

Regards, Mike


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

Well it is a little late for that bit of advice....LOL. It isn't thick all over but some area's are very thick or it appears to be thick to me. It is just a little 3 acre test patch so we could see how it does. What about N? How much can or should you add after emergence?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

About 30-40 Pounds per acre....you can do more but I would not on a dense stand.

Regards, Mike


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

Ok thanks Vol...I will post some pics when it gets up good.


----------

